# Shower mirrors



## Mike777 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey! I'm a :car: here, just wondering did you know about mirrors for shaving? I was told that there are special fogless shower mirrors for shaving which help you shave in a bathroom. I've got bad sight, thinking that this staff might help me. What do you think?

Wow, thanks to all of you for discussing this topic  Didn't know there are so many mirror experts here haha 
As Ive got a tough schedule I have to deal with my daily routine quickly, that's why Im trying to think of everything even of bath stuffs. Thanks again for your useful advice, Ive done a sort of research work and found out there is a huge variety of these mirrors, with LED, music, special spray polish and others. I also read an interesting shaving blog http://www.mistershaver.com/✪✪✪✪✪-fogless-shower-mirrors/ and here I found great fog free mirrors for a low price. Some of them are not big and easy to take off so I can take it even when travel. Well it's a helpful thing in your bathroom.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would have thought spectacles would have been more useful if you can't see well. 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike777 (Jun 27, 2019)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I would have thought spectacles would have been more useful if you can't see well.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


haha well yeah but glasses cant prevent foggy mirror


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

carpro fog fight jumps to mind


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

WD40 on a mirror will stop it from fogging. Just got to be a bit stingy with application or it'll smear like hell. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We've just had our en-suite gutted and one of the main requests from me was to have a heated, LED lit, bathroom mirror.

It's an absolute god send and demists in seconds and stays clear no matter how steamy the en-suite gets.

Great investment but my suggestion would be go see them in the flesh as design/LED brightness are very different on a lot of mirrors.

This is ours, UK site though. https://www.roperrhodes.co.uk/product/scheme-led-mirror-800mm/


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I just open the bathroom window, the mirror completely clears in less than a minute :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Like Nbray above, we refitted our ensuite last year, and went for a heated, led mirror. It's great. Mrs Cooks says its brilliant for applying the war paint, and you can see the elements heat up in the steam.

Definitely worth having.

Here's a similar one to the one we got. https://www.pebblegrey.co.uk/produc...41keTZlaCLp19WZpRhuMHXSSUiupWwwBoC-sQQAvD_BwE

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I always shave in the shower. I've a small travel mirror which is coated with h2go and has a suction cup to attach to the shower screen or tiles.

I run it under the shower so it doesn't steam up and with the h2go the water doesn't stay on it. I've done this for years now.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Roper Rhodes heated mirror with led lighting..


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

As others said we had our en-suite done earlier this year and got a bathroom cabinet with heated mirror

Got our from here https://www.illuminated-mirrors.uk.com. Seriously heavy lump and very well engineered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I use to have a mirror and this had a hose connection, you connected it between the tap and the shower head.
The warm water stopped it from steaming up.
Great shave in the shower.

Something like this https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...ECA0QAg&biw=1024&bih=666#imgrc=EWUe4mTPmQjzQM


----------

